# Help for Stalling Ford 3600



## Ken S (Jun 24, 2017)

Ok, rookie poster here. My 1977 Ford 3600 ran for about 45 minutes and then stalled out. Thought I had stupidly run out of fuel, so filled tank, bled system, crossed fingers and...nothing. Tried to crank it quite a few times with no success. Came back about 4 hours later to tow it and it started with only 2 cranks. Seemed fine, no strange smoke, normal power. Thought I was in luck. After running it for about another 25 minutes, it stalled out again. I'm guessing that it probably has something to do with the injectors. What would this esteemed group suggest I do? I'm far from a mechanic, but don't mind getting dirty...is this something I can fix myself? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ken, welcome to the tractor forum.

You have a restriction somewhere in your fuel system. Fuel filter? Fuel screen in outlet of fuel tank? Hold on......I will return with a bleeding procedure.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

*This is a procedure originally posted by Jerry/MT on the YT Forum. I’ve added a few things, but it’s the best detailed bleeding procedure that I’ve seen.*



*My tractor can be a PITA to get started if I run it out of fuel, or if the filter gets plugged. 

How long has it been since your fuel filter was changed?? Might be a good time to change it.
__________________________________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Your pump may have a bleeder screw . If so, open the bleeder screw and crank the engine until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. Otherwise loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.
____________________________________________________

If you continue to have problems, post back. *


----------



## Ken S (Jun 24, 2017)

I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Its probably a clogged screen in the outlet of the fuel tank.. definatly not injectors.
Once it stops running, look at the filters, I'll bet their dry.. then when you let it sit.. they slowly fill back up..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

There is also a filter screen under the inlet nut inside the pump.. don't try to clean w/o instructions..


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey Ken! How did it work out? Hate to miss the end of the movie.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That seems to be going around Willys>> WHAT HAPPENED to Oldmanfarmer??


----------



## larry rowel (Nov 9, 2017)

My tank would have quite the vacuum when you remove the cap after a cool front would come through. Cleaned the cap vent, hope that solved the problem. Wish I would have known about this site years ago.


----------

